# Ear Stages - a pictorial



## GSDAlphaMom

Having a new puppy has reminded me of all those fun ear stages so I went back through all my dogs puppy pics over the years to see the different stages. I've taken the liberty of naming a few. Enjoy!

[The Teenie Ears]










The Unstopping Ears:









The Double Flop:









The Comb Over:










The Flying Nun:










The Cross Over:










To the Left, to the left:










The Seashells:










Dear Lord, please let my ears go up first:










The Teepee:










The One Up:










The Glue Up:










And Perfect:


----------



## elisabeth_00117

My all time favorite "ear stage" is the Teepee stage. I LOVE this stage, unfortunately both my GSD's ears went up in a matter of days of bringing them home... good and bad I suppose - I like the "wonky ear stage"!!!


----------



## CHawkins

Oh now this is too funny! No one can TOP this! bahahaha!


----------



## CaseysGSD

OMG, that's so adorable!! I love it!! Blitz's ears went up before 7 weeks and were solid, not even the tinniest flop.... I know I should be happy cause so many people stress over it but I wish we could of had just a little flop for adorable pictures like these!!!!


----------



## KZoppa

ahhh i never got to experience the ear stages! Shasta's ears were down and a couple days later they were up and have been up since. i wanna experience the wonky ears!!


----------



## Larien

Omg the Teepee stage is too cute for words! Cute pics, and I must say STUNNING dogs!


----------



## Konotashi

I love seeing the funky ear stages. I gotta say, I love the comb-overs and teepee ears. LOL


----------



## Montana Scout

my pups ears were up when i got him, then one went down for about a week, now 1 ear is completely up and the other just has a small "limp" tip that doesn't bug me.. but is the glueing really necessary? my pup is 10 weeks old now


----------



## FG167

Awesome! My mom called the Teepee stage - "Madix has his party hat on and he's ready to go!"


----------



## KZoppa

Montana Scout said:


> my pups ears were up when i got him, then one went down for about a week, now 1 ear is completely up and the other just has a small "limp" tip that doesn't bug me.. but is the glueing really necessary? my pup is 10 weeks old now


 
*folded ear tip like this? Shasta's ear tip on her, is actually broken. As long as nothing is wrong with the ear, and thats all thats waiting to stand, i dont think you need to worry. Shasta has a decent sized chunk out of part of her ear from when one of her litter mates bit down too hard. i think its adorable! lol. *


----------



## bianca

What a brilliant thread! Beautiful dogs too :wub: I have ear envy as my girl as never gone past the "Flying Nun"


----------



## mainegsd

We've been through the comb over, the cross over, and the flying nun.We are now stuck on "one up" . It has become a guessing game what Thor's ears will be doing day by day...


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Wonky ear...I love that! I'd like to officially change the stage name of 'seashells' to wonky ear!

Montanna Scout - no gluing taping a 10 week old is NOT necessary. If I have a pup that ears aren't up by 5 months I use the forms. THey could still go up on their own afte that but it starts to get iffy so I go ahead and do it at that point (i've only had to do once on both ears and once on a single ear)


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I realized I missed the 'collie' stage (ears up except tips are over). I went back through all pics and don't have a great example but this someone gives the look. If anyone has a good example of the collie stage please post it.

The Collie Stage:


----------



## gsdpup

Oh how cute! I know we shouldn't base cute puppy pictures on our decision but how could anyone not want one of these.


----------



## CaseysGSD

I guess it not really a stage but I love "happy ears" ....when they lay them down during greeting when they are really happy to see you!


----------



## Stogey

CaseysGSD said:


> I guess it not really a stage but I love "happy ears" ....when they lay them down during greeting when they are really happy to see you!


Me Too ! :hug:


----------



## nikkiscriv

This is fantastic! My girl's ears went up pretty quick too, but I definitely remember picking her up with the flying nun ears and thinking..aren't your ears supposed to stand up!? Boy did that change quickly  Great pics!!


----------



## SARAHSMITH

Here's a funny one of Zeppelin (9weeks).


----------



## VegasResident

8 weeks we had the 1 up

Then they were both down

The one up happened again quickly followed with a combover

FINALLY at about 4 months, the combover one started pushing towards the sky was floppy and then lo and behold 4.5 months old....

SUCCESS!!!

Here are some pics of these


----------



## rcase

This was great! My GSD has been through all of these stages. He kept his ears up all day yesterday, and I was so excited. Today, it's back to the 'flying nun'.


----------



## joelucci33

funny pics...my pups 8 weeks and his ears are sky high!! should i count on them staying or will they prob flop over again?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Usually if they are up for a few days then they are up. 8 wks is before the teething stage kicks in so chances are if they stay up a couple of weeks they will be up for good. congrats!


----------



## Meka09

OMG - love the pictorial!


----------



## gsd_bella

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I realized I missed the 'collie' stage (ears up except tips are over). I went back through all pics and don't have a great example but this someone gives the look. If anyone has a good example of the collie stage please post it.
> 
> The Collie Stage:
> http://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/Vegoutgal/Sigourney8wks006.jpg?t=1288018417[/IMG[/quote]
> 
> Like this? :)
> 
> [IMG]http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w300/LillyKayla/Norton/Norty1.jpg


----------



## doggiedad

nice pics. informative documentary.


----------



## Katey

Adorable! Thank you for sharing! Gotta love those ear stages -- especially the tee-pee, the comb over, and the double flop! Oh heck, they're all cute! 
(Knock on wood, for when I'm panicking about my own pup's ears somewhere down the line!)


----------



## GSDOWNED

Love the ear pictures!

This is Mia at 7 weeks.









Some of her littermates at the same age.









Mia at approximateley 9 weeks.









She did go through the teepee stage for 2 days and a one ear flop for only one day. Except for those, her ears always stood.


----------



## AEA

Anyone got a pic of "Happy Ears"?
I keep seeing the term in a lot of posts but I don't know what "Happy Ears" should look like

Up ears on mine happened around 4.5 months. She had a stubborn one that took awhile to activate!


----------



## chicagojosh

the one with the prayer cracked me up most


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I'm not certain what they mean by 'happy ears' but my guess is when they are pinned back. When my guys sit in front of me and I give them a massage the ears go straight back, it's so cute. If you saw the cartoon movie Bolt they had his do that.


----------



## VegasResident

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I'm not certain what they mean by 'happy ears' but my guess is when they are pinned back. When my guys sit in front of me and I give them a massage the ears go straight back, it's so cute. If you saw the cartoon movie Bolt they had his do that.


Mine goes straight to the back when he greets me or anyone else. 

It is is monikor. 

His are solid now and just do the normal I am tired yoda thing.


----------



## BluePaws

Those pics cracked me up!!! My boy just turned 8 weeks old yesterday, and his ears flopped. They were standing up so nicely up til now .... *sigh* Ah, well. They'll do what they'll do, he's just a baby and we're in for a long road ahead of us ..... :silly:

Carol


----------



## idahospud49

Oh I am soo looking forward to the puppy ear stages when I pick up my puppy in a month and a half!!


----------



## krystyne73

Both Meika and Sasha came to me with fully erect ears, never a day has gone by that they were not like little antennas hahaha


----------



## RussiansOwner_MszPoochie

lollol i love it!!! Russian is 10 weeks and his just stood up last night....its teepee n he's so cute. but he wont stay still long enough to get a good pic


----------



## Blazings

Teepee looks like a bunny haha


----------



## HeyJude

Harley's ears look like this and I was worried they would stay like this. It looks like there was a crease in there. But, after looking at your cute photos I realize it is another 'stage' and he will be fine. This forum is a wealth of information!


----------



## GeorgiaJason

Im in no hurry to have the ears up cause i love watching the stages


----------



## HeyJude

HeyJude said:


> Harley's ears look like this and I was worried they would stay like this. It looks like there was a crease in there. But, after looking at your cute photos I realize it is another 'stage' and he will be fine. This forum is a wealth of information!


His ears a week or so ago..









His ears a few days ago...


----------



## CPH

The best thing about funny ear stages are the comments from people who don't understand the process of GSD's ears lol Such as "are they going to fix themselves?!" lol


----------



## lovethebreed

Great pictorial...especially for the newbies not knowing what to expect! And for those that their pups ears were up when they got it, they can see all the fun stages they missed!


----------



## brondevenish

Oh I just love love the names you gave the ear stages! Here are some of Zooies. I missed getting a pic of the teepee ears though.


----------



## derekscriv2008

Montana Scout said:


> my pups ears were up when i got him, then one went down for about a week, now 1 ear is completely up and the other just has a small "limp" tip that doesn't bug me.. but is the glueing really necessary? my pup is 10 weeks old now


I wouldnt start worrying about your pups ears untill he is four five or even six months old after they are done teething they tend to stand up even if they are a little limp bc the mouth is pulling all the calcium.


And the all black GSD above this post is beautiful!


----------



## rjThor

Our GSD is solid black, his ears were both down at 7 weeks when we got him, looked more like a bear cub at first, but gradually one ear went straight up, with the other working more as a antena, not until he was 12 weeks did it pop up like the other. I'm sure it's just a matter of time before they both stick up...


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON

aww I love these pics, I hope my girl is preggo so i can have pups again!!


----------



## Chicagocanine

I got Bianca as an adult but her previous owner sent a bunch of her puppy photos...she has some pretty funny ears in some of them!

I was surprised about this one, according to the date she is 1 year old here!








One ear up, one down at 1 year old? Yet now her ears are perfectly straight. Maybe it's not really down and she's just holding it that way on purpose? I don't know.


This one looks more like a "terrier ear" stage to me-- perky, but folded like a Fox Terrier:










She apparently also went through the 'flying nun' stage which I have to say is my least favorite ear look:


----------



## mriedel

Mackenzie's ears stand straight up but sometimes, mostly when she is tired after we run or play, she gets the flying nun look. Also she has the most adorable happy ears!! Everytime I come home from work or school 
SHe has a really feminine and slender face so she looks absolutely adorable with those ears pinned back


----------



## Surferdreamer

*Twins!*



CPH said:


> The best thing about funny ear stages are the comments from people who don't understand the process of GSD's ears lol Such as "are they going to fix themselves?!" lol


 
Oh my this puppy and mine look like identical twins! At first I thought this was a pic of my dog!


----------



## Tems

Hello my GSD puppy is 4 months old and it has an almost erectile left ear and the right one is on its way. Is it being late or I shouldn't worry? I'm giving him good amounts of calcium and trying to to mess with the area around his ears at all to not screw anything.


----------



## Bleu

Love all the pictures...  Here is our Bleu and her ear stages...


----------



## selzer

Neat thread, great puppy ears and descriptions.


----------



## cwedge11

*confused ears!*

I am so glad that there is this thread because I have been concerned! Ears were up a month ago, lasted for about a week, then they went back down and have been down for over a week now. "Flying Nun" look, as some refer to it as. She will be 4 months old at the end of this month.


----------



## BGSD

Bleu said:


> Love all the pictures...  Here is our Bleu and her ear stages...


Head tilt in each one....good work!


----------



## HeyJude

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I realized I missed the 'collie' stage (ears up except tips are over). I went back through all pics and don't have a great example but this someone gives the look. If anyone has a good example of the collie stage please post it.
> 
> The Collie Stage:


I have the perfect "collie ear" dog! Lord, I hope they go up! I look at all these ear stages and none of them fold as bad as Holly's do.


----------



## rjThor

Here is Thor, from 7weeks-13months...Our lil baby cub doesn't look like a cub anymore.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Having a new puppy has reminded me of all those fun ear stages so I went back through all my dogs puppy pics over the years to see the different stages. I've taken the liberty of naming a few. Enjoy!
> 
> [The Teenie Ears]


This must be about the only time when they have small ears


----------



## WynterCote

Missed most of the crazy ear stages with Shya... 
But I think I captured the Collie Stage pretty well at 8 weeks before being fully-up and ginormous at 14 weeks!

Shya at 8 weeks.









Shya at 14 weeks.


----------



## Magnolia

:wub: I think this is my very favorite thread.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

WynterCote said:


> !


Those ears are AMAZING!


----------



## Jekyl

My GSD is right at 5 months. The very tip of his right ear is curled or flopping backwards. Is this because of the teething stage? Should it straighten out on its own?
thanks first time GSD owner...


----------



## zevy

At ten weeks Onyx ears just went up a couple days ago. It was the funniest thing they went up overnight! He went to sleep with floppy ears and when I took him out in the morning I noticed the teepee onto of his head lol.


----------



## koda00

Jekyl said:


> My GSD is right at 5 months. The very tip of his right ear is curled or flopping backwards. Is this because of the teething stage? Should it straighten out on its own?
> thanks first time GSD owner...


 

Yes and yes


----------



## Elektra2012

Wow. Love the pictures! haha Really does provide great info for those of us who have our first german shepherd and were curious about when the ears pop up and such. Thanks! So glad I joined this site this week. I have really learned a lot.


----------



## _Crystal_

Nour's ears are stuck at the "collie stage", where they are half up half down, lol.


----------



## Beverly

*Dutch, ears at 11 wks:*

At 11 wks, Dutch's ears were up, down, all over the place!


----------



## Hercules

Hercules never got past the flying nun stage so I was worried about Zeus... when I saw him yesterday his ears were starting to perk up so I'm going to stop stressing over his ears and enjoy the peewee stages


----------



## dustymedic

One week ago at 8 weeks. The left one is pretty much up all the time now, which is not surprising considering she usually chews on her left side. The right does what ever it wants to at that moment.


----------



## Kaydance

My lord their ears are going up and down, up and down! When we got them at first (6 weeks, see my other thread under Puppies and General Info for the story behind why so early), my girl's one ear was up, one was down, and the boy's were both starting to stand. 2 days later hers were both up, two after that his were up. Last week each one of them had one flop back down (on the same day). Woke up yesterday and both were back up for both dogs! Synchronized ears anyone?

Here's my baby Athena on her 8 week birthday.  I hope they stay up now, but I doubt it somehow.


----------



## braebrown

My GSD is 7 months, almost 8 months old and his ears upon occasion will stay up but for the most part they are floppy. I'm assuming from the previous posts that this might be fairly normal?


----------



## vthokie

*8 weeks - ears set on side???*

My puppy was 8 weeks when we got him. His ears seem to be set to the side...is this normal? They occasionally flop down but they seem to face outer.


----------



## Zeeva

THE END result, is the best to me!

<3 this post.


----------



## ImaginaryBee

I Love how much the ears in each individual puppy differs so!!
Our male Enzo (Who isn't with us anymore, *Sniff*) has the worst looking ears for such a long time! He was the major ugly duckling of the litter  But had our hearts. He was 6 months + before they finally stood!!
Where as Bella had erect ears at 8.5 weeks! It's insane! lol. I had so many people in stores ask me about her ears, what I did to make them stand so early...nothing! I just love all the variants per puppy!


----------



## Walperstyle

Cookie when we first got him (10 weeks old) *(cutie wings of glory)*
Iphone pic









now at 12 weeks, 3 months. *(The socialist left moment has started)*
canon 10D DSLR









Will update as time goes on. I'm giving him lots of stuff to chew on, and trying to get his attention so he uses his ears often. We want them pointing places!


----------



## julie87

Too cute and hilarious my faborite pic is "Please Lord let my ears stand up first" too funny


----------



## Walperstyle

Cookie update, just shy of 4 months old.


----------



## MIYA1395

Yea I have a 4 month old german shepherd puppy and when she first wakes up her ears go up but then when she is awake they go down is this normal and do you think they will go up soon?


----------



## MajorLeague

In my case, my puppy's right ear was up at 3 months. The other was down till he was 10 months. Tried everything! I left it alone and is up now, a year after!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## m1953

MajorLeague said:


> In my case, my puppy's right ear was up at 3 months. The other was down till he was 10 months. Tried everything! I left it alone and is up now, a year after!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I am beginning to agree with this 100%. Nala is 8 1/2 months old. I have glued ear forms, taped with rollers, nothing worked. The last week or so they have been standing on there own a good portion of the day, so I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## m1953

MIYA1395 said:


> Yea I have a 4 month old german shepherd puppy and when she first wakes up her ears go up but then when she is awake they go down is this normal and do you think they will go up soon?


I have researched, talked to breeders, trainers and seen two different large breed vets, over this ears not standing thing.. The bottom line if they stood at all, they almost always, unless they have been injured will stand again. 
I think my vet in north ga hit it on the head when he told me he is seeing more and more ears standing later and later especially with German show lines over the years as breeders have been breeding for larger heads and ears for the " look" ..


----------



## VYKING

I guess I am blessed, I never had a problem with Vyking's ears 

*8-weeks*









*10-weeks*


----------



## EmmyBelle

My baby was born on 9/1/12.....his right ear would stand up at night and flop over during the day. Now his right ear stays on top of his head while the other is just flopped to the side. Is this normal?? Our breeder told us they would start standing up between 4 and 5 months old. I've read a few things on teething, then gluing the ears, and even taping them. Someone also told me that giving them calcium pills helps the standing up process.


----------



## julie87

Any news?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Walperstyle

Walperstyle said:


> Cookie when we first got him (10 weeks old) *(cutie wings of glory)*
> Iphone pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now at 12 weeks, 3 months. *(The socialist left moment has started)*
> canon 10D DSLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will update as time goes on. I'm giving him lots of stuff to chew on, and trying to get his attention so he uses his ears often. We want them pointing places!


UPDATE: 5 months old.


----------



## Kelcraw

7.5 Months. Sometimes up. Mostly down.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

The all taped up at six months stage


----------



## POWERSCOL

Emma at just past 11 weeks is mostly up and forward. They do droop a bit when she is tired, but I am not worried. It is so funny to watch them when she is in the yard and hears something from behind her. She can turn one or the other almost all the way around separately and she does the YODA look when something puzzles her. I try and pay attention to figure out what she wants Ill try and get a few pictures


----------



## kgawley59

*Puppy ears!*

The "ears" are very entertaining. Romo is my first German Shepherd, and I am enjoying the various ear stages. It looks like they are "Up" for good, but who knows?


----------



## Neko

OMG LOVE! so much to look forward to haha! Zeus is 9 weeks and has one year up 1 day, both down, another up another day. I love it!


----------



## Walperstyle

Cookie Von Chomp'nStein 
Update 8 months old








8 Months old











Walperstyle said:


> UPDATE: 5 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 weeks old


----------



## FaLzY

Is this abnormal?
My puppies ears have both been standing perfectly straight up since 7 1/2 weeks old.

Only when it is getting close to his bedtime at night, when he is starting to get tired, that one or sometimes both will halfway relax


----------



## Diamond.S.Ranch

Walperstyle said:


> Cookie Von Chomp'nStein
> Update 8 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Months old


I don't see your 8 month picture, how are the ears now?


----------



## Walperstyle

Diamond.S.Ranch said:


> I don't see your 8 month picture, how are the ears now?


 You can't see the two pictures??

Here is the video of a 9 month old 'Cookie Von Chomp'nStein'.






Ears are not perfect, but no big deal.


----------



## CDG22

Myla is 11 weeks old her ears have been straight up since 9 weeks. But now they are flopping backwards. We are feeding her yogurt in her puppy food for extra calcium. We want to post them but what to wait til she's a little older. Any suggestions?


----------



## KRIS82

Wouldn't worry about it. They go up and down and then finally stay up.
I was worried about Ace's ears when he was a pup. Right one down, then up and same with left, then both tips flopped. 
No worries until at least 6-8 months of age. Ace's breeder also told me to try and not pet the head area until they come up and give toys to strengthen jaw. Don't know how accurate the whole toy thing was, but I did stay away from petting his head (even though it was hard!) lol.


----------



## Kaasuti

Walperstyle said:


> You can't see the two pictures??
> 
> Here is the video of a 9 month old 'Cookie Von Chomp'nStein'.
> 
> HOW-TO: Tape a German Shepherds ears up. (Professional) - YouTube
> 
> Ears are not perfect, but no big deal.



My boys ears do that too. Did they ever sort themselves out?.









​


----------



## HankyPanky

My puppy is 9 weeks.. his ears are down.. this might be a stupid question but will they stand up fully by themselves when he is older? Or do I need to do something??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## POWERSCOL

Relax. Emma's ears were not fully up until 6 months. They went up and down, especially as she was teething - the Jaws Stage as I called it


----------



## HankyPanky

Ok.. I heard from multiple people you have to tape them or they won't stay up at all? Even full grown.. is that a myth then? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## POWERSCOL

Personally I think it is a myth but others will know more. At 8 months Emma's ears are big and up. My daughter calls her Bat Girl .

I have heard of taping to help damaged ears heal. Your choice.


----------



## GermanShepherd88

I have a German Shepherd/Lab Mix. She is almost 4 months old. Will her ears stand up?


----------



## GermanShepherd88

Here is her picture... do you think her ears will eventually stand up even though shes mixed with lab..?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=116642&stc=1&d=1380312008


----------



## HankyPanky

Well I was worried for nothing.. Hanks almost 4 months old and his ears have been up for almost a month )


----------



## BlueGoat

*Ears up!*









Bane's ears were down one day when I left for work and they were up when I got home that was at 9 weeks old. I figured they would fall but they have been fully up since. He will be 3 Months old on Sunday Oct 20th, 2013.


----------



## Peyton's mom

I love these pictures! Peyton's ears (he's 4 months old) are slowly but surely coming up. Reading this forum helps me to realise that every GSD is different as far as their ears are concerned. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PhoenixGuardian

Lol nice pics!!!! 
Here were my "ears"
The last two are very recent, so tada!!!


----------



## JangoFreeman

*Ears*

These are my two recent pics of jango he is 9 weeks old the first pic is from Saturday and the second is from yesterday (Thursday) how do they look?


----------



## JangoFreeman

*This is first pic of jango*

I don't know why it didn't show up on first message but this is the first pic


----------



## OnyxGSD

@GermanShepherd88
I sorta feel ya. I'm debating if my GSD pup is purebred. He may be mixed with a lab, but many have said he's pure, even the person we got him from said he was pure. Now, he's 6 months with floppy ears, has some white on his chest, and has minorly waved fur on his back. It's unlikely for both your dog and mine to go up considering some pure GSD'S are soft eared.


----------



## c0d13e

Kilo is 4 months. when should i be worried? his ears are still not fully up? How long should i wait untill i take action on helping him keep his ears up (taping it, or glueing it up)?


----------



## Jaye2011

Marley when In first few weeks


----------



## Jaye2011

Marley at 6 months after bath


----------



## MrsLeftlane

We've had GSD's for years, and never have glued their ears. We feel if they're supposed to be up they will, if not, not a big deal. However they have always eventually gone up on their own..


----------



## artemisnhounds

Crom at 15 weeks









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momma's Boy

*ears beautiful ears*

I'm LOVING the all over the place ears! Ozzy is 3.5 months now and one of them still has a mind of it's own and is up one minute flopped the next. He's pulling off the 'TeePee' look like a star right now though!!!


----------



## BaileyGSD

bailey at 5 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9POPPY

Awesome pics, loved them all, I have been there, done that, but never had such an amusing history to follow, thanks, Bob


----------



## motoxbmx

So many beautiful dogs and so many wild ears, lol! Here's my boy (picture taken by previous owners), guess this would have been the "teepee" stage. I love his ears in that picture, he is so darn cute. It must have been so fun to watch this boy grow up into the handsome goofball that he is today.


----------



## Ruger Monster

Love the ear pictures and descriptions!

Ruger's ears are up at 10 weeks, have been since about 8 weeks. Not going to lie, I'd love for some wonky ears at some point  They seem to be getting closer together .... teepee/wonky ears in my future?... I can cross my fingers lol


----------



## Ruger Monster

Forgot to attach the picture from today :crazy:

They might only be getting closer though cuz they're getting bigger!


----------



## LadyRW

My pups ears are still down. I'm so excited to see the various stages he goes through. Sometimes when he lays down they will stand up and he looks so darn cute!

My GSD/Basset Hound mix on the other hand...His ears are permanently wonky. Though I personally think its a choice. He can have both up, both down, or one up/one down. When he has both up you can REALLY see the GSD in him. I love his little face!

"Normal"







[/URL][/IMG]

"My GSD Face"







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ruger Monster

Ruger's left ear is beginning to flop - maybe on the way to wonky ear stage? He's 12½ weeks old. I might be excited about it lol.


----------



## OkieDog

Okay, now I'm concerned. My pup is four months old and his ears are at "to the left" stage! At 16 weeks, shouldn't both ears be up?


----------



## OkieDog

Never mind, I couldn't get a picture to load!


----------



## J-Boo

So cute! Maya has gone through a few different stages, but is now back to both being floppy. She's not quite 4 months old.


----------



## J-Boo

Here she is with the flying nun. Please disregard the pile of clothes and the fact that immediately after snapping this photo I discovered she had a piece of tissue in her mouth tht she had snatched from the garbage. Oy, puppies!


----------



## J-Boo

OkieDog said:


> Okay, now I'm concerned. My pup is four months old and his ears are at "to the left" stage! At 16 weeks, shouldn't both ears be up?


I've read that it's common for them to go up and down and not settle into both up permanently until they are around 7 months of age.


----------



## WhimsicalRain

So Henry is 4 months this week. He'd been in tee-pee stage for a few weeks. Then it looked like he was transitioning to full up ears until this last couple of days. Now it's this. I hope it's just part of the process.


----------



## WhimsicalRain

For comparison, this was last Thursday.


----------



## CDR Shep Mama

D'awwwww!!


----------



## Sasha Nate

CaseysGSD said:


> I guess it not really a stage but I love "happy ears" ....when they lay them down during greeting when they are really happy to see you!


+1.


----------



## Rolisaac

Love all the ear pictures! Getting excited about visiting what might be our new pup in a few weeks!


----------



## Majorsmum

*1 Ear Flop*

My pup Major has the 1 up (left) 1 down (right) ear thing. He is almost 5 months old, just a week or so short of it. When his head bends down, the ear will stand and will stay for a VERY short time after he lifts his head. Do I need to be concerned, should I try the breathe right strip thing? Never had a GSD without erect ears, so am kinda lost on this one. Help! Please!


----------



## roxy123

Hi major....my puppy is also facing same problem she is 4 months old......ur puppy is teething right.?


----------



## ashim

i have a gsd puppy 2 months old named rimo. her ears are always up now from today i saw that right ear is down. dont know why and what to do....plz help


----------



## UnlimitedEra

I personally like floppy ears but these dogs are so cute, sadly I can't post pictures because of my post count but I have a pictures of my puppy with floppy ears and with standing ears


----------



## Cpellegrino

*One up one a flying nun*



Majorsmum said:


> My pup Major has the 1 up (left) 1 down (right) ear thing. He is almost 5 months old, just a week or so short of it. When his head bends down, the ear will stand and will stay for a VERY short time after he lifts his head. Do I need to be concerned, should I try the breathe right strip thing? Never had a GSD without erect ears, so am kinda lost on this one. Help! Please!


Majorsmum,
I have a 14 week old and I'm experiencing the same thing. One ear is pretty much up all the time now with the exception of the very tip of the ear, the other seems like it is a flying nun and will stand up for very short times when hes laying down, then gets up. But the base seems narrower and not as strong as the other ear that is up. But for 95% of the time is is folded over. Now both parents ears were standing up, she comes from very strong lines, and from what I was told by the breeder that has been doing it for years, that she should not have an issue and not to worry. Ive also seen pics of her brothers and both ears are almost all the way up at this age. Have you seen any change in your pup since you last posted?


----------



## Kellmurph001

What ears would you call these?


----------



## Jenny720

So cute a flip flop. When the ear that is starting to go up rises more then the floppy ear will have its turn getting up probably start another week. Mine pup ears took turns seemed like they needed the room. Then we then had all ear phases.


----------



## milaneechan

Here are Baymax's stages so far. His are up and down randomly. Sometimes they are flopped down, sometimes they are completely up, but most of the time it's one up and one down. I love it


----------



## semcat66

GermanShepherd88 said:


> I have a German Shepherd/Lab Mix. She is almost 4 months old. Will her ears stand up?


I think it just depends on the individual dog. I have a 9 y/o GSH/Golden Retriever mix and her ears never stood up.


----------



## Carla DiCastro Banks

My dog's ears are currently in the "teepee" stage. He has gone through all of the stages listed above. What can we do to correct this?


----------



## Kuwajimac

So my 7 month old Female GSD on ear went down. They were both up fine for 2 months, then one morning it went down suddenly. Should have be worried?


----------



## RedAngel

Apparently I have a "Flying Nun" at the moment lol!


----------



## wolfmonte

Marco at 10 weeks. Now he has erect ears but one sometimes flops on his head.


----------

